# Faux for N7?



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
hey everyone! just wondering if there's a faux kernel for the N7. I know a lot of ppl ride or die with Trinity, but I ride or die with Faux.
also, no this isn't a mod. I don't know why I was forced to put that info there when it's just a question.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes he does have one and reason you were forced to say if it was a mod was cuz u posted in the dev section and not the general.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31344-kernel004ap3315ghz-uvcifsutf-8powerhallinux-3x-hybridaug-01/


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Post below you 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Nexus 7 general. Please keep development sections for releases only.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...x-hybridaug-01/


----------

